# CAR SHO AND HOP;HYDRO;;AIR BAGS



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YEA MARCH 23 CAR SHOW AND HOP;CONTEST SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL; TROPHYS; ALL CLUBS WELCOME;; POSTER COMMING TONIGHT;;BIG FISH ENTERTAIN MENT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 1ST ANUALL CAR SHOW AND BIG HOP;;AIR BAGS; HYDRO'S ; AL CLUBS WELCOME;;FLYER COMMING TONIGHT;;;AT SANTA ANA HICH SCHOOL;;;PLENTY FOOD ;;RAFFELS;; MUSIC;; AND FINE WOMEN;;DON'T MISS OUT;;BEST CAR SHOW U WILL EVER SAY U BEEN TOO;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2008, 02:11 PM~9855836
> *YEA MARCH 23 CAR SHOW AND HOP;CONTEST  SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL; TROPHYS; ALL CLUBS WELCOME;; POSTER COMMING TONIGHT;;BIG FISH ENTERTAIN MENT
> *


WHAT IT DO FAMILY TELL BIGG FISH TO COME ON DOWN TO ORANGE COVE IN MAY FAMILY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK;;;;DONE DILL;;WILL LET BIG FISH KNOW;;??????ORANGE GROVE;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WORKING ON FLYER


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

is this show going to be like the last show n SA High school


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no this show will have a air bag hop and hydros hop and the club throwing it is black;;it will be off the hook more xars and more low riders;;l.a. will be in the house baby


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2008, 04:51 PM~9856634
> *OK;;;;DONE DILL;;WILL LET BIG FISH KNOW;;??????ORANGE COVE;;;;;;;;;
> *


ORANGE COVE FAM


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2008, 06:05 PM~9857010
> *no this show will have  a air bag hop and hydros hop and the club throwing it is black;;it will be off the hook more xars and more low riders;;l.a. will be in the house baby
> *




alright thas good to know :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

all clubbs welcom


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2008, 04:51 PM~9856634
> *OK;;;;DONE DILL;;WILL LET BIG FISH KNOW;;??????ORANGE GROVE;;;;;;;;;
> *


ORANGE COVE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A FREE DJ LET ME KNOW
I'M READY TO GO ESE


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ready for march


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG FISH #323-6915087


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MAD HOPPER (Dec 4, 2007)

KOOL-AID 
























SEE YOU THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

SAVE THE DATE CARNALE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 12 2008, 09:08 AM~9923220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NO TRUCKS CAN HOPP AT UR SHOW NEITHER WOW COME DOWN TO ORANGE COVE AND POP WHACHA GOT :biggrin: ORANGE COVE HAS A TRUCK CLASS JUS FOR TRUCKS TO COMPETE :biggrin:  ALONG WITH ALL THE OTHER CLASSES


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

certified ridaz will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 9 2008, 10:32 PM~9906044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


carls jr. 91 & harbor


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 12 2008, 09:07 AM~9923212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNO U AINT RUNNIN FROM ME BIG AL COME ON DOGG LOL DONT BE SCARED :biggrin: LET US COME OUT AND PLAY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ain't nobody running; given u time to fix yo stuff, so u will not be getting[[[[[ stuck]]]


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

THE ONLY THING THAT WILL BE GETTING STUCK WILL BE YOUR JAWS WHEN U SEE US ROLL UP TO PLAY QUIT HATTING  LETS DO THIS SHIT :biggrin: IF U REMBER U PUT US IN SUPER RADICAL AND WE PUT DOWN U GUYS NUTTED UP NOW ALL OF SUDDEN NO MINNI GIVE ME A FUKKEN BREAK :biggrin: BUNCH OF CHIPPING HATTERS  OH YEAH ELPH WHEN YOUR AT MY CALIBAR LOW RIDER LEAGAL ISTEAD OF BACK YARD BOOGIE THEN COME SEE ME YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUTWERE READY TO PUT IT DOWN EVEN IN YOUR TOWN :0


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt for dip n cc 714


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey orange grove we ain't hateing , we just don't have a super radical class, but if u just want to swing we ain't hateing bro;;come swing it;;ur more than welcom...;;; as long as u seen the rules;;we ok;;come swing bro;;;;i will be there;;


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

sounds like a good line up of shows...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 14 2008, 09:17 AM~9940631
> *hey orange grove we ain't hateing ,  we just don't have a super radical class, but if u just want to swing we ain't hateing bro;;come swing it;;ur more than welcom...;;; as long as u seen the rules;;we ok;;come swing bro;;;;i will be there;;
> *


BARRIO ORANGE COVE LOL


BIG ALF SAID IT 









COME ON I HAVE COMEBACKS ALL DAY LONG LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

^^ THIS GUY SAID BIG ALF :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

LISTEN DIP N ALF ARE YOU GOING TO SAN BERDINO SO WE COULD BATTLE OW NO I FOR GOT YOUR BACK YARD BOOGIE WELL ANY WAYS WHY WOULD U WANT TO BAN A LOW RIDER LEAGLE TRUCK AFRAID IT WILL SPANK THAT AZZ U DONT SEE OC BANNING ELCO EVEN THOU U GOT 5000000 POUNDS OF WEIGHT N THE BACK DONT FOR GET TO GO THREW THE SCAlES WHEN U COME DOWN I HEARD ITS A FAT FINE :roflmao: :roflmao: ANY WAYS UR AS FUNNY AS THEY COME ALF BUILD U SHIT RIGHT MR KING OF LB THATS AZ FAR AS ITS GOING YEAH BIG VIC SAID IT 100 PERCENT ORANGE JUICE U CANT TOUCH THIS ALF


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

no trucks? :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I guess Trucks get no more love anymore! What a shame. But if you reely want to get technical a El Camino is considered a Truck.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i am not saying any one cain't hop;;;any one can hop;;but ;;those were the rule every one voted on;;ok;;bring ur hoppers every one;;u will get a chance to hop but just not in the comptention;;;ok but u will be able to hop;;ok;;after the hop contest,, then we will have a free foor alll,, for the ones that are not in the contest;;ok


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea going to arizona and sanberdino''''low rider show;;;;;;;;;; and i bet i have less weight than uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu;;;we can take it to the scales;;;don't hate just get u a piston gate[[[[[when u see me next;;the elco got something for u;;;;cause it is now getting reborn;;just for uuuuuuu;; and all that wants me;;;i am going to make u cry when u see those inches, and not getting stuck;;;when u look up its going to be like a falling star in ur eye


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 15 2008, 09:18 AM~9948790
> *yea  going to arizona and sanberdino''''low rider  show;;;;;;;;;;  and i bet i have less weight than uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu;;;we can take it to the scales;;;don't hate just get u a piston gate[[[[[when u see me next;;the elco got something for u;;;;cause it is now getting  reborn;;just  for uuuuuuu;; and all that wants  me;;;i am going to make u cry when u see those inches, and not getting stuck;;;when u look up its going to be like a falling star in ur eye
> *


OH DAMM U GUYS NEED TO BATTLE IT OUT KING OF CALI STYLE IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 15 2008, 09:18 AM~9948790
> *yea  going to arizona and sanberdino''''low rider  show;;;;;;;;;;  and i bet i have less weight than uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu;;;we can take it to the scales;;;don't hate just get u a piston gate[[[[[when u see me next;;the elco got something for u;;;;cause it is now getting  reborn;;just  for uuuuuuu;; and all that wants  me;;;i am going to make u cry when u see those inches, and not getting stuck;;;when u look up its going to be like a falling star in ur eye
> *


BRING THE SCALE LOL UR SHIT LOOKS ALL BUCKELD WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT BACK THEIR. DAMN HOMIE YOUR A JOKE THE LAST TIME I SEEN YOUR elco IN ACTION WHAT DID U HIT 65 7O LOL DAMN YEAH IN LONG BEACH AT THE NLRA YOU TOLD ROLLIN YOU WHERE GONNA HIT 130 :biggrin: :biggrin: THE ONLY THING THAT U WOULD EVER HAVE TO HIT 130 WOULD BE THAT PICE OF SHIT WATCH U ALWAYS WEARING LOL DAMN HOMIE U WANNA TALK ABOUT PISTON LOL I BET U DONT EVEN KNO HOW TO TAKE UR SHIT APART I HAVE BLACK MAGIC PISTONS BABY TO THE TOP :biggrin: OWW REALY U SHOULD OF KEPT ON HOPPING AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC THAT SHIT WAS 1 LICK AWAY FROM GETTING STUCK LOL YOUR A JOKE C YOU IN SAN BERN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u there hommie


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt so everyone knows whats going down


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 14 2008, 11:08 PM~9947094
> *I guess Trucks get no more love anymore! What a shame. But if you reely want to get technical a El Camino is considered a Truck.
> *


KING OF CALI FAM MAY 3RD TRUCK CLASS FOR THE HOPP WE WANT BIGG AL TO COME DOWN TO AND ENJOY AS WELL WE ALL FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 14 2008, 11:08 PM~9947092
> *no trucks?  :0
> 
> 
> ...



































COME DOWN MIKE REPRESENT HOMEBOY  
FULL CARNIVAL AS WELL FOR THE KIDS :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ON COME MAY 3RD 
WE B AT YOUR SHOW AS WELL BIGG AL :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 10:29 AM~9963134
> *KING OF CALI FAM MAY 3RD TRUCK CLASS FOR THE HOPP WE WANT BIGG AL TO COME DOWN TO AND ENJOY AS WELL WE ALL FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

dip'n will be in the house as long as it's on sunday;;ok;;;no problem


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt;; all u hater stay home;;;chippers tooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I SEE U GUYS GOT JOKES;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;JUST BE THERE ON EASTER


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMPIN IT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 18 2008, 05:28 PM~9972824
> *ttt
> *




how long has your CC been around


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 17 2008, 03:37 PM~9964538
> *dip'n will be in the house as long as it's on sunday;;ok;;;no problem
> *


MAY 3RD BIGG AL IS ON A SATURDAY :biggrin: COME ON DOWN BIGG DOGG IF BIGG KILLA COULD COME DOWN TO ORANGE COVE FROM PORTLAND WERE IN YOUR BACK YARD COME REPP DIPN FAM HOLLA [email protected] BOY HOMIE uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

come on down big john i heard ;;black majic in vegas wants u bad;;get big fish new viedo;;;they looking for u see u in phonix


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2008, 07:31 PM~9990605
> *come on down big john i heard ;;black majic in vegas wants u bad;;get big fish new viedo;;;they looking for u see u in phonix
> *


I THINK YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO SPEEL 

ITS BLACK MAGIC :uh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u all soon


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 14 2008, 10:08 PM~9947094
> *I guess Trucks get no more love anymore! What a shame. But if you reely want to get technical a El Camino is considered a Truck.
> *


GET DOWN HOMIE FUCK THESE HATERS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 23 2008, 07:37 AM~10011050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY GONNA BE THERE :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well they got the invite;;ok;;there we be a lot of freaks there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ttmft hi alf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2008, 09:43 PM~10030321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where was this at


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u all need to be getting ready for my show


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

al JUS DIPPIN COMING OUT TO REPRESENT KING OF CALI ALL THE BIGG DAWGS WILL BE :biggrin:  ITS ON A SAT.THE 3RD


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

COME CHECK US OUT;;IT';S GOING DOWN IN 714


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

dont forget march 9 at kool aid hydraulics filming a lowrider pilot with all car clubs invited to join in..straight game cc coming up from san diego along with others show up and show some support for the cause lowriding fresh from the streets..thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHAT KIND OF FILMING IS GOINT TO BA HAPPENED;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

here are ur 90 inches


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u dip n :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 12:22 PM~10113505
> *here are ur 90 inches
> 
> 
> ...


FOR YOUR INFO LOL THE HOMIE TODD HIT 94 I HIT 90 LOL GO BACK AND RECHECK YOUR SELF HOLLA


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok thays fine;; u see i ain't hateing, i wish u all well,, cause i am comming for all of u;;; so keep ur eyes open!!!!!!!!!!;; u guys all right with meeeeeee


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 04:56 PM~10115458
> *ok  thays fine;;  u see i ain't hateing, i wish u all well,, cause i am comming for all of u;;; so keep ur eyes open!!!!!!!!!!;;  u guys all right with meeeeeee
> *


SEE THATS WHERE YOUR WRONG HOMIE LOL YOUR WRIGHT WITH THE REST OF THOSE PRO FLOPPER CHIPPERS HOMIE. WHERE U AT LOL ON THE SIDE LINES WITH A CAMERA LOL KEEP TAKING THEM PICS DOGG YOUR MAKING ME FAMOUS. STEP YOUR GAME UP PUT THAT CAMERA DOWN AND GRAB THAT SWITCH AND LETS DO THE DAMN THING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so when we putting it down?? u comming to my show or do i need to come to u;; so we can get this hop strait;;;just let me no;;my elco is out the shop now so u name it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 06:45 PM~10116358
> *so when we putting it down?? u comming to my show or do i need to come to u;; so we can get this hop strait;;;just let me no;;my elco is out the shop now so u name it
> *


SHIT YOU COMMING TO OC BABY I ALREADY SERVED ALL U CHUMPS IN LB NOW YOU NEED TO COME TO THE O THATS RIGHT THE 559


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u got it boy i am comming for u'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u better run while u can


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 07:04 PM~10116481
> *u better  run while u can
> *


LOL NO RUNNING HERE DOG U LOOKED SHIT FACE WITH THAT SHRIMP IN YOUR EAR lol TALKING ALL THAT SHIT B4 SHOWS YOU DONT EVEN SHOW UP TOO LOL VISALIA 5150 WHERE WERE YOU PHX OWWW YOUR TRUCK WAS BROKE NEED TO THROW THAT BUCKELD SHIT IN THE OCEAN AND START FRESH COME ON DOG YOUR NOT LOWRIDER LEGAL. IMA BREAK YOU OFF BAD HOMIE NO GETTING STUCK AT OUR SHOW REMEBER YOU GET STUCK AND UR F_CKED LOL COME GET SOME :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

AND THATS ON MY HOOD

LIL VIC SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

calling all u guys like orange cove who say they ain't chipper but are;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so don't get mad when i show up;;;busting ur balllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllsssssssssssssssss


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey if u be comming to my show bring some money so we can bet;;;u name the amount;;;got it


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 09:39 PM~10117669
> *calling all u guys like orange cove who say they ain't chipper but are;;
> 
> 
> ...



a soul glow we aint tripping here homie better check your self keep on running homie u know ill smash on you better charge them batt not your camera one eather

lil vic said it oww
bwahahahahaha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 09:41 PM~10117679
> *so  don't get mad when i show up;;;busting ur balllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllsssssssssssssssss
> *


lol you cant even bust anymore lol lol lol the only thing your busting is them fake reds balljoints lol lol lol lol lol keep it comming homie more rerun pics please lol lol 


lil vic said it lol lol lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

don't hate,,,cause i cain't wait to tear u a new one

--------------------

Dont Hate, No Weight, Just Piston Gate
Welcome to the Dark side! 
Black Magic Hydraulics
1-866-magic33
Never Bite the Hand that Feeds You.
HATED BY PLENTY WANTED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE. 
R to the mutha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 09:42 PM~10117688
> *hey  if u be comming to my show bring some money so we can bet;;;u name the amount;;;got it
> *


keep dreaming dog you aint shit you or that elco lol lol lol never herd of big al never even seen covergage lol lol lol open a mag homie and read


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

can u make it;;i will buy ur gas..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 09:46 PM~10117722
> *don't hate,,,cause i cain't wait to tear u a  new one
> 
> --------------------
> ...


lol lol lol lol dont call homie lol their closed their on their way to serve your ass lol lol call the shop 
you aint gonna tear shit up but your fucked up front end lol get a grill on that shit homie paint it do something lol lol 

lil vic said it lol lol lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no getting stuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk getting stuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk







kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 09:49 PM~10117743
> *can u make it;;i will buy ur gas..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


belive me dog you cant afford diesel lol lol send it lol i accept paypal or wire me it 350 and ill be their sunday morning to serve all you chumps


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2008, 09:51 PM~10117758
> *no getting  stuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk getting  stuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> ...


lol lol no getting stuck here homie unless i double switch on that ass lol you looked like your shit was gonna get stuck in long beach at the majestic picnic come on alf keep dreaming dog your shit will never beat the juice


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no doubles switches hommie


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;U ALL BE GETTING READDY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so is every one ready???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttttttttto the top


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what's up home boyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!; u showing up'''''''back bumber photo low rider shoot thurs ant reds at 3;00 come watch the elco do back bumber;;;;;3--13--08


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10156603
> *what's up home  boyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!;  u showing up'''''''back bumber photo low rider shoot thurs  ant reds at  3;00     come watch the elco do back bumber;;;;;3--13--08
> *


LOL STUCK FEST LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

W8TING FOR U ALF LOL WHEN EVER U WANT IT LOL COME GET SOME AND GET SERVED LOL 
THAT EMAIL U SENT ME LOL WHAT EVER U WANNA DO DOG LOL IM DOWN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...a/?action=view&


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 13 2008, 08:31 PM~10163480
> *http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...a/?action=view&
> *


UR AS FAKE AS THIS LINK^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 13 2008, 04:17 PM~10161527
> *
> W8TING FOR U ALF LOL WHEN EVER U WANT IT LOL COME GET SOME AND GET SERVED LOL
> THAT EMAIL U SENT ME LOL WHAT EVER U WANNA DO DOG LOL IM DOWN
> *


NEXT TIME CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES U THINK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SERIOUSLY :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THE NEXT TIME ANY ONE SEE MY ELCO IT WILL BE HOT AS A FIRE CRACKER;;;SO DON'T WORRY ABOUT MY BATTERYS;;;CAUSE ITS READY FOR ALL WHO WANTS SOME;;;GOT THAT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOW U LIKE MY BIKE?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 14 2008, 10:20 PM~10172370
> *HOW U LIKE MY BIKE?
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER THAN UR SO CALLED ELCO LOL LOL LOL I CANT W8T TO BREAK U OFF :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

only thanf ur going to break off is ur front arms trying to hop higher than the elco;;cause now it flys budy;;;;big AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10183627
> *only thanf ur going to break off is ur front arms trying to hop higher than the elco;;cause now it flys budy;;;;big  AL SAID IT
> *


LOL LOL YOUR HELLA TRIPPING I DONT EVEN HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR STUCK FEST SHIT LOL WE WILL SEE SAN BERD ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 17 2008, 11:06 AM~10187778
> *LOL LOL YOUR HELLA TRIPPING I DONT EVEN HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR STUCK FEST SHIT LOL WE WILL SEE SAN BERD ITS GOING DOWN
> *


HERE YOU GO LOL "ANOTHER ONE BITTES THE DUST"

























HERE YOU GO


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10193359
> *HERE YOU GO LOL "ANOTHER ONE BITTES THE DUST"
> 
> 
> ...


WOW 94'' LOOKS WITH MUCH MORE ROOM TO GO :0 :0 BIGG AL ARE GONNA TRY UPSET ORANGE JUICE IN ORANGE COVE KING OF CALI  COME AND PUT IT DOWN FAM


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will meet sunday-[[[[[[ easter and settle this talk i hear from you;;;sunday night;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2008, 10:34 PM~10202783
> *we will meet sunday-[[[[[[  easter and settle this talk i hear from you;;;sunday night;;;
> *


COME TO ORANGE COVE AND GET BROKEN OFF LOL LOL LOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

entry time for show cuts off at 10'00 am;;get there early;;;get there early


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

is it going to be cracking or what


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope to see you guys out on Bristol... Last week you had a cutlass that was three wheelin on people like crazy!!! It was pretty nice.. :0 

As soon as I get out of work I will shoot down to see you guys in action... 

Represent that 7 1 4 !!!!   

Best of luck to ya!!! :biggrin: 

Donny Biggs


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea the cutlas was tough but he got a hydo ticket that night


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

it was'nt tough or nice we asked him to swing it he said he did'nt have coils in front. His car got taken away and was rolling on a civic for easter still thinking he's bad; is that what your sticker club is about?


----------

